# Service engine code P0171



## partkman (Jan 18, 2009)

2000 Maxima 98k miles service engine soon light came on and Auto Zone says it's code P0171. Fuel system lean bank 1.
Probable cause: Low fuel pressure/Blocked injector(s)/ large vacuum leak/Maf sensor fault.
Anyone have any experience with this or suggestions?
TIA
Dennis


----------



## khoist (Aug 29, 2009)

has it had a new fuel filter in the life of the vehicle?? my suggestion is to vacuum test then try a new fuel filter (cheap to replace at like $10 a pop)
GL tho


----------

